# Warm weather--->kidding!



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Well we are breeding about 2-3 does. I'm breeding them next month so that would put them at about may or June. Is that to warm to have them kid? In Michigan, it usually gets pretty warm around there. 
Any tips to have them be cool and not overheat. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That should be fine.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in perpetual summer. it goes from hot to unbearably hot. my doe kidded last year here in mid April, which is starting to get to the unbearably hot time of year, and buckling did fine. have lots of shade they can get to, and lots of water for mom.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hot weather, can be very hard on them. Being born in the heat, if you have any flies, they will be all over the kids, it is nasty.
A heavy bred Doe, the heat, is especially hard on them. And flies again are all over her rear end. 

Goats don't eat as much, when it is super hot during the heat of the day and I find the kids don't thrive as well.
You worry about the preggo Does getting enough to ,as they are too hot to eat.

There are no natural grazing area's, in hot summer, like fresh spring grasses, that are so good for the little ones to start on and flourish. 

Keeping them cool is tricky. You can use a fan to circulate air and have plenty of fresh water for them. Shade is crucial. 

They do end up being OK, but, it is so hard on them. 

I don't breed my Does, making them kid out in summer anymore, I try to make it springtime. 
I felt so sorry for them in the summertime.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How warm is pretty warm?


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok I will try to keep them cool. The highest it could probably get is 65,, I just thought with the sun out and no wind it could be pretty warm :sun:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh...pfft! we only get to 65in the "coldest" months, and that's only at night. in april, it gets to about 90's with the humidex....


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

65 degrees is not a problem for newborns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I thought you were talking warm, yeah, they will be OK, that is perfect weather.

During that time, here in California, we get into the 80's 90's, 100's, I wish it was in the 60's here then.


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok thanks I just thought with the sun and all,,, didn't want it to hot! Lol


----------

